# CO Assigned in 40 days - 175 PR



## krishireddy (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello All,

I have been a silent follower of this forum and let me admit that i have gained good knwoledge through many threads here. Thanks to all the guyz who share their experiences and clear doubts.

I have lodged my 175 PR application online on 29th April 2012. With the details provided by many i was expecting CO allocation to happen sometime around year end or so. 

Surprisingly i recieved an email stating that my CO has been appointed on 6th June 2012 and he confirmed that he needs me to submit my employement verification details + Medicals+PCC.

Its just 40 days.

I understand that if a CO is assigned it might take another 2-3 months to close the file. Or did i miss something ??

Shall keep you posted if any updates.

Any suggestions are welcome.

Cheers,
Krishi


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

krishireddy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum and let me admit that i have gained good knwoledge through many threads here. Thanks to all the guyz who share their experiences and clear doubts.
> 
> ...


That is good news congrats and best of luck!

From what we've seen in the google sheet, people get their grant within days of loading all the documents (PCC,meds) once CO is allocated - so it kind of depends on you.

What do you mean by employment checks ? When i applied, I loaded scanned, certified copies of all the employment related documents that I had sent to ACS. Are they asking for more ?


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

krishireddy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum and let me admit that i have gained good knwoledge through many threads here. Thanks to all the guyz who share their experiences and clear doubts.
> 
> ...


SUPER, would be helpfull for many of us if you could list down serially all the docs you submitted ?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

krishireddy said:


> aI have lodged my 175 PR application online on 29th April 2012. With the details provided by many i was expecting CO allocation to happen sometime around year end or so.
> 
> Surprisingly i recieved an email stating that my CO has been appointed on 6th June 2012 and he confirmed that he needs me to submit my employement verification details + Medicals+PCC.
> 
> Its just 40 days.


Ha! I applied just 6 days before you, I also was under the same impression as you and I got my CO allocated same day as you! I have just been asked for employment verification details at this time.



srivasu said:


> What do you mean by employment checks ? When i applied, I loaded scanned, certified copies of all the employment related documents that I had sent to ACS. Are they asking for more ?


I got asked for further documents regarding work verification. I uploaded all docs that I submitted for ACS but they want employment reference inc position and dates worked (so basically same as ACS, I think this may be a standard letter). They also want additional proof, i.e. pay slips and tax documents.



Soudagar said:


> SUPER, would be helpfull for many of us if you could list down serially all the docs you submitted ?


I sent the following documents, colour scans only (not attested):

- ACS Skills Assessment
- Work References (as as sent with ACS application)
- Birth Certificate
- Cirriculum Vitae (same as ACS)
- Degree certificate and transcript of subjects and marks (same as ACS)
- Form 90
- Form 1221
- IELTS results letter
- Passport
- Passport photo

Something going on with DIAC, they are being super efficient. I wasnt expecting this email for another 6 months!!! Good luck.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

This is the list of docs that I have attached to my 175 application-

Passport
ACS Letter
IELTS TRF
Two sets of -
Reference letter from manager on company letterhead
Six months payslips
Six months bank statement
All bonus and pay hike letters
Appointment letter
Letter of acceptance of resignation (one)
Work experience certificate (one)

I even managed to get a "salary certificate" from my previous company & which I have attached.

Form 1221

Hope this helps!


----------



## prashanthulavale (Jan 20, 2012)

I applied 175 visa on 4th May 12 and got my CO alloted 9th June 12. Now she is asking for further documents like : Employment reference letters, pay slips , pcc , medical. My main concern is that there is a 28 days time frame to submit these documents. Moderators pls help.


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

this is good new... I thought to apply 176 because its faster but looks like 175 is faster now a days...

I am waiting for VIC SS for more than 2 month i would have applied 175 on may itself... badluck....


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

When applying visa its asking for Family members under that its asking Migrating dependents and non-Migrating dependents. I think if i mention parents names I need to do medical and PCC for them also Right? so its better dont put. am i right?


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

prashanthulavale said:


> I applied 175 visa on 4th May 12 and got my CO alloted 9th June 12. Now she is asking for further documents like : Employment reference letters, pay slips , pcc , medical. My main concern is that there is a 28 days time frame to submit these documents. Moderators pls help.


Ok that is really really fast! Congrats and big dollops of good luck to you!

We applied on 13th May and looking at your time line, we should get the CO in next couple of weeks!

I did not quite understand your query though, can you tell me what is that you are looking for specifically ?

Of all the docs you have mentioned, PCC is the potentially troublesome one and you should apply for it ASAP. From what I've read, it takes any where between 2 to 80 days for it to come through depending on your circumstances ( Passport having the updated current address , spouses' name etc)

Also, regarding the 28 day time line, several members have stated that the COs are very reasonable - in the sense that they provide good time extensions if you demonstrate that you have been putting genuine effort in getting the docs and they are coming through late anyway .


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi All,

I have applied for 175 visa on 30th April 2012 and today I received a mail with subject "Acknowledgement Valid Application Received". What does that actually mean?

It also states that "This letter confirms that your application has been assessed as a valid application. "

Can anyone clarify what does this actually mean? 

Thanks
Nasif


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

wow...It seems that 175 CO allocation is going at lightning speed!!!
Congrats to all you guys!!!
Seems unbelievable but its very good news.....


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

shyamvpillai said:


> When applying visa its asking for Family members under that its asking Migrating dependents and non-Migrating dependents. I think if i mention parents names I need to do medical and PCC for them also Right? so its better dont put. am i right?


Where is this, in the online application form or on Form 80? (I don't remember the online app because I was specifically applying for myself so skipped over the other questions).

You can mention your parents names, but if both your parents are alive then it will be difficult to class them as dependant, from what I ahev read on here they are classed as dependent on each other and would not be able to migrate with you on your visa. It's a difference in mindset from India and South East Asia where the the kids look after their parents when they age!


----------



## kitmin (May 1, 2012)

srivasu said:


> This is the list of docs that I have attached to my 175 application-
> 
> Passport
> ACS Letter
> ...


Hi,

I submitted my application on 2nd May 2012 and received an email from a CO on 4th June 2012. I was pretty surprised by how quickly i was assigned a CO. The CO requested for my skills assessment for my nominated occupation, medical and PCC. 

I have already submitted the letter for my skills assessment outcome and also the testimonials from my previous employers during my application, so I am not quite sure why they request it again. Any ideas anyone?

Do i submit my 6-month bank statement too?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

kitmin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my application on 2nd May 2012 and received an email from a CO on 4th June 2012. I was pretty surprised by how quickly i was assigned a CO. The CO requested for my skills assessment for my nominated occupation, medical and PCC.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, the hard part is hopefully over now and a weight of the mind right! I expected CO allocation to be a lot slower since I expected they would be flooded with applications right now.

I received a similar email, they didn't ask for medical or PCC yet, only for information regarding specific work experience for which I am claiming points.

My guess is that the email is a standard email that they send to everyone, hence the reason they are asking for references again. You should have received an attachment called _Request for information - Detailed Information.pdf_, this should tell you what additional information they are specifically requesting. In my case it just states pay slips and tax documents for the period of time I am claiming employment.

Up to you about the bank statements. People on here seem to attach them, may be you should if you have them available, personally I am not going to bother since it means requesting them from my bank, I have payslips going back 8 years (am missing the odd month here and there), luckily I kept them!!!... If you do not have pay slips then I suggest you attach them.


----------



## footinmouth (Jun 10, 2012)

*CO assigned in 40 Days - 175 PR*

Congratulations krishireddy & prashanthulavale. This is very Quick. My Agent had informed me that usually it takes around 6 months time before a CO is allocated. Looks like your skills are really in demand and are speeding up the decision process. All the best for the rest of the process.


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

ktimin, prashanthulavale can u plz share your occupational codes?


----------



## Umarsha (Jun 5, 2012)

krishireddy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum and let me admit that i have gained good knwoledge through many threads here. Thanks to all the guyz who share their experiences and clear doubts.
> 
> ...



Hi Krishna,

Im new to this forum and in the initial stages of Assesment with ACS. Kindly provide what do you mean by when you say CO allocated ? And when you applied fo ryour 175 visa do we have to also ship all the documents to them for verifications or only the soft copeis are enough. please advise .

Thanks in advance. 

Cheers!


----------



## prashanthulavale (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi mhk... I am Bachelors in civil engineering from pune. Have 5+ yrs experience in my field. My ANZSCO code is 233211.
Got CO in 37 days flat and now running after pcc and medicals..
Thnks 
Reply for any questions
Prashant


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks a lot! and best of luck!


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

nasif said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 175 visa on 30th April 2012 and today I received a mail with subject "Acknowledgement Valid Application Received". What does that actually mean?
> 
> ...


Anyone can answer the above question please?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

nasif said:


> Anyone can answer the above question please?


I never got such a mail. Must be a new process. It does not mean much, looks like. But the way things are going, you may get a CO anytime.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

bangalg said:


> I never got such a mail. Must be a new process. It does not mean much, looks like. But the way things are going, you may get a CO anytime.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Me neither, and my application was submitted only 10 days before yours... if you have a CO assigned then your email will give name of your CO. If they need additional info then they will ask for it, otherwise just sit tight. Did you receive any attachments with the email?


----------



## Sakib (May 30, 2012)

*"employment verification details"*



krishireddy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum and let me admit that i have gained good knwoledge through many threads here. Thanks to all the guyz who share their experiences and clear doubts.
> 
> ...



Does anyone explain what are the documents required for "employment verification details"??
I've submitted:

# Certified copy of work experience letter issued by my previous employer*
# Color scan of Payslips fro previous employer covering last one and half year**
#Color scan of work reference letter for experience in my nominated occupation*
#Annual Salary Statement (last 4 years) from employer in my nominated occupation*
#Certified copy of release order from previous employer in my nominated occupation*
# Certified copy of appointment letter in my current occupation*
# Certified copy of most recent pay-slips from my current employment

Do I need to upload any other documents?


__________________
Engineers Australia (Telecommunications Engineer) applied 27/07/2011 | +ve Reply on 28/09/11 | 175 Applied on 25 May 2012.


----------



## kitmin (May 1, 2012)

mhk said:


> ktimin, prashanthulavale can u plz share your occupational codes?


Hi mhk,

My ANZSCO code is 221111 - Accountant (General).


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot kitmin. Wishing u the very best of luck.


----------



## vss (May 31, 2012)

any other May applicants got their CO?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Does any one know how I should send my CO the documents she has requested in her email for further information (pay slips/tax documents)... Should I email or upload them?

thanks


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Never mind, I uploaded it the since there was an option for "Evidence of specific work experience".


----------



## terry100 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi,

Applied on may 31.
Got my CO Allocated 06/18
Going for my medicals this weekend
Applied as Software Engineer

18 days woohoo!


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

terry100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Applied on may 31.
> Got my CO Allocated 06/18
> ...



Does anyone know of the similar timelines for CO allocation for 885 cases? Any experience, please share...


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

terry100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Applied on may 31.
> Got my CO Allocated 06/18
> ...


ohh..Thats pretty quick!!


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

JimJams said:


> Ha! I applied just 6 days before you, I also was under the same impression as you and I got my CO allocated same day as you! I have just been asked for employment verification details at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello,
Congrats! The grant is not far away . When you mention employment reference letter, is it the same that we submit for ACS or something new? I see that you had already sent Work References.

All the best!


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

shyamvpillai said:


> When applying visa its asking for Family members under that its asking Migrating dependents and non-Migrating dependents. I think if i mention parents names I need to do medical and PCC for them also Right? so its better dont put. am i right?


Yes, you are right.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

terry100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Applied on may 31.
> Got my CO Allocated 06/18
> ...


Congrats Terry. Is it 175 or 176?


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

srivasu said:


> This is the list of docs that I have attached to my 175 application-
> 
> Passport
> ACS Letter
> ...


It is strange that different people are having different timelines for CO assignment. It is also not in the order of application dates. I also applied on 13th May, Keep me posted.


----------



## terry100 (Apr 1, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Congrats Terry. Is it 175 or 176?


Thanks, it was for a 175


----------



## vss (May 31, 2012)

terry100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Applied on may 31.
> Got my CO Allocated 06/18
> ...


have you applied for GSM 175?


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

vss said:


> have you applied for GSM 175?


Hello vss,
Yes, though it is incredible, terry did apply for 175. I asked him the same. The processing time may be different for applicants from different countries based on the number of applications received.


----------



## vss (May 31, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Hello vss,
> Yes, though it is incredible, terry did apply for 175. I asked him the same. The processing time may be different for applicants from different countries based on the number of applications received.


I beleive it depends on team. some teams are really fast!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

aanchalk said:


> Hello,
> Congrats! The grant is not far away . When you mention employment reference letter, is it the same that we submit for ACS or something new? I see that you had already sent Work References.
> 
> All the best!


Yes, it was the same one I sent for my ACS assessment. When the CO was allocated she also asked for pay slips and tax documents.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

terry100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Applied on may 31.
> Got my CO Allocated 06/18
> ...


Wow. GSM 175 seems to be quicker than 176 these days!!!

Congrats, see you in Oz


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

terry100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Applied on may 31.
> Got my CO Allocated 06/18
> ...


Great!!. Momentum is picking up again!! All the very best!!

ACS- 23rd Feb'12| IELTS - 4th May'12| Lodged 175 - 21st May'12| CO -?| Med - ?| PCC -?|


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

hey, is there any apr/may applicant from Pakistan who got the CO assigned for 175?


----------



## Indie (Jun 19, 2012)

krishireddy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum and let me admit that i have gained good knwoledge through many threads here. Thanks to all the guyz who share their experiences and clear doubts.
> 
> ...


I had applied for VIC SS in Apr 28th and since it was taking time went ahead and lodged my GSM 175 on June 8th. Unfortunately my VIC SS for Systems Analyst was approved on June 18th. Can someone advise if it is better to withdraw the application from DIAC and re-lodge GSM 176. I am sure that i will lose 2960$$ i spent on 175.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

Indie said:


> I had applied for VIC SS in Apr 28th and since it was taking time went ahead and lodged my GSM 175 on June 8th. Unfortunately my VIC SS for Systems Analyst was approved on June 18th. Can someone advise if it is better to withdraw the application from DIAC and re-lodge GSM 176. I am sure that i will lose 2960$$ i spent on 175.


It depends on you - if you need the PR real quick then you can consider the A$ 2900 as part of the cost of applying PR.

I am very hopeful that 175 applications would move fast - we've already seen folks from Feb get COs allocated and exceptional folks like the gentleman who started this thread who've got a CO allocated in within 40 days. If I was in the same situation as you, I wouldn't withdraw the 175 ( unless my assumption that we do not get the money back is invalid)


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

srivasu said:


> It depends on you - if you need the PR real quick then you can consider the A$ 2900 as part of the cost of applying PR.
> 
> I am very hopeful that 175 applications would move fast - we've already seen folks from Feb get COs allocated and exceptional folks like the gentleman who started this thread who've got a CO allocated in within 40 days. If I was in the same situation as you, I wouldn't withdraw the 175 ( unless my assumption that we do not get the money back is invalid)


Do we get our money back if the application is refused?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

nasif said:


> Do we get our money back if the application is refused?


No, you don't get refund for refusal.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Update for you all. I uploaded the additional documents on 18th June 2012 that the CO requested (on 6th June) - confirmation of dual nationality, pay slips and tax documents. Note I did NOT upload bank statements.

Today I have received another email asking for medicals and PCC. Lightning speed!


----------

